# NEW bichirs! :) + my fire eels and others



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

hey everyone heres some pics of my tank and new bichirs


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

and some more...


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

annd more!


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

What's the eel in the first pic, I had one many years ago.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

thats one of my fire eels


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice lookin fishes Bubba. I especially like the Fire eel, they are too cool. Seen this video one day:
YouTube - 30 inch Fire Eel (Mr EEL) , now I want one lol


----------

